# welchen / keinen



## Luchjo

Buenas. Solo por verificar la declinación: Para preguntar "¿Cúal hombre conoces?" y responder "Ninguno", ¿queda bien de la siguiente manera?:


> - Welchen Mann kennen Sie?
> - Keinen.


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elroy

Sí.


----------



## bearded

Luchjo said:


> conoces?


Pero la traducción no es totalmente correcta:
Yo diría: ¿Cual hombre conoces? = Welchen Mann kennst Du?
''Kennen Sie'' = conoce usted/conocen ustedes.


----------



## anahiseri

A mí no me suena bien la pregunta con "cual"
 Yo diría ¿A qué hombre conoces? o  
¿Cuál es el hombre al que conoces?
Pero me parece que "cual" no puede usarse como adjetivo.


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> A mí no me suena bien la pregunta con "cual"
> 
> Pero me parece que "cual" no puede usarse como adjetivo.


En el español europeo y rioplatense, sí suena raro, pero en las demás regiones es bastante usual.


----------



## Luchjo

Mil gracias por las aclaraciones, también sobre las del equivalente español, que no esperaba. Es cierto, Peterdg, en Colombia me suena espontáneo _cúal_, pero más panhispánico es _a qué _o _cuál... al que... _Y tal vez incluso sea mejor _¿A qué *señor* conoce? _o_ ¿Cuál es el *señor *al que conoce? _No sé si así lo sientan también anahiseri y Peterdg.


----------

